# Old Rocky Mountain Bighorn



## TomC (28 d ago)

I have a Rocky Mountain Bighorn ram that I shot back in the '70's. I'm wondering if they used the skull because of the horns? Thinking of removing the cap (partly because it shedding so much) and going to european mount if there is a skull or parts of a skull. 
Thanks for any help given. Tom


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

TomC said:


> I have a Rocky Mountain Bighorn ram that I shot back in the '70's. I'm wondering if they used the skull because of the horns? Thinking of removing the cap (partly because it shedding so much) and going to european mount if there is a skull or parts of a skull.
> Thanks for any help given. Tom



Welcome to the site. With no pictures there's nothing to chat about. 

Say it's a skull plate, get a skull hooker plate hook and there ya go. 

Would love to hear the story about the kill from years ago?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Foam forms have been available for a lot longer than that. I would highly doubt the skull in intact.


----------

